# Is this legal in Mass????



## Ducttape4all (Jan 23, 2009)

I have come across some mags for a Berretta 92fs that are stamped LAW ENFORCMENT GOVERMENT USE ONLY I know that these are banned in this state for civilian carry but can I sell them to people who live in a state where it is ok to have them? Thanks


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Uh, if by 'use' you mean possession, then yes, you are breaking the law.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

StbbrnMedic said:


>


hahahahahaaha


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

The enforcement of this law is "moot". Sorry...just my humble opinion.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> "moot".


3moot Function: _adjective_ Date: circa 1587 1 a*:* open to question *:* debatable b*:* subjected to discussion *:* disputed2*:* deprived of practical significance *:* made abstract or purely academic


----------



## Ducttape4all (Jan 23, 2009)

I guess I should have said this but I can legally have the mags myself, I was just wondering if I could sell them outside this state to other no ban states. I did some research and found out I could as long as they were not shipped to CA, HI, NY, OH, MA, IL, or NJ. Thanks for the responses.


----------



## Ducttape4all (Jan 23, 2009)

Wolfman said:


> Just be careful if you're thinking about selling US property...M9 mags...from Devens...just sayin'


These mags are not from Devens. I'm not selling them anymore so I'm not worried. No more post needed on this issue for me thanks to all who tried to help.


----------

